# This site is cute, oops sorry! Hi i am new here ^



## mollys_wishes (Jan 21, 2007)

hi everyone

glad to meet you all . this site is so cute i just found it while i was searching on the internet and i have fertility issues myself so i thought i would give it a try. just wondering what this site does im not good at computers and i am pretty new to using the internet so i hope some one will give me a guided tour. okay well i am 25 years old , yes old i know and i live in dewsbury i have pcos and mild adhesions and just hoping to speak to anyone and everyone about anything and everything i am going on abit arent i bet your all thinking im a nutty lady well i am and proud haha. give me a message and i can guarantee you will get one straight back you little cheeky people. forgot to tell you all i am molly.


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Hi Molly  Your message made me laugh! I have never heard FF being described as cute before  

So, Fertility Friends is an online support network hun for ladies and gents experiencing the pain of infertility, and celebrating with each other when miracles happen! Everyone is fantastic on here and the support you will receive is second to none.

You sound like a lovely, cheerful person, I am sure you will make us all smile 

Have you had a look around our boards yet? We have separate boards for different issues, such as PCOS, Starting Out, IVF General Chat, etc etc, but you are welcome to post anywhere and everywhere you want! We also have a great chatroom - if you need any help with the chatroom just send myself or Dizzi Squirrel a personal message and we can meet you in there to shown you around and answer any questions

*********

Sorry you have PCOS hunnie, here are a few links to the boards that may interest you:

For PCOS *CLICK HERE**

For YORKSHIRE GIRLS CLICK HERE

For COMPLEMENTARY THERAPIES CLICK HERE

For ABBREVIATIONS CLICK HERE

I hope you enjoy the site Molly, you will make great friends here! If you have any questions, just ask!

Wishing you  and 
Love
Tracy
x*


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi there Molly

How long have you been ttc ?  Have you had any procedures yet...how did they diagnose your adhesions ?  Have you been given medications for your PCOS ?

Sorry for all the questions...just being nosey !! 

You'll get lots of support on this website ! 

Take care
Natasha


----------



## mollys_wishes (Jan 21, 2007)

god that was a long message bet your fingers are hurting haha. well glad you messaged me it makes me feel much more welcome and i am liking everything on it so far. i believe this site is cute im just a silly lolly dont mind me i talk too much but i am always going to come back to this site better get my paper and pen and write down the website address dont want to be forgetting now do we i would lose ya . well what is your name and what is your situation at the moment? i hope nothing too severe and nothing too painful. the chat room seems really easy going aswell, its just fab!  cya soon darling  xxx by bye


----------



## mollys_wishes (Jan 21, 2007)

ta for your message. well i have been trying for a child for 3 years without success but i am not sure what ttc means haha as i am new to this site and its all strange for me . recently got the internet. i have had lots of tests and all come back clear. they didnt tell me much about my mild adhesions apart from i have nothing to worry about. got 3 weeks to go till i get clomid round 2 very nervous indeed but i have a wonderful husband who is always been there for me every step of the way. if clomid is not a success then i will be having something called iui not sure what that involves but dont need to think aboutt hat just yet as i am having clomid for a few months.



Minxy said:


> Hi there Molly
> 
> How long have you been ttc ? Have you had any procedures yet...how did they diagnose your adhesions ? Have you been given medications for your PCOS ?
> 
> ...


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

TTC mean trying to conceive. Sorry to hear you've been ttc for 3 yrs. What tests have you had done ? How were your adhesions & PCOS diagnosed if your tests all came back clear ? I assume your DH (dear husband) had tests as well if you've been prescribed clomid. You mention this is clomid "round 2"...when were you on it previously and how long did you take it for then ?

Here's a link to explain about abbreviations and "bubbles"...

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=62247.0


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

hi molly and welcome to the site 

Sorry to hear of your problems with trying for a baby.

Has your husband/partner had any tests as well?

Kate xx​


----------



## kitten1 (Jan 1, 2007)

Hi Molly! 

Welcome to FF!! Sorry to hear you've been ttc for 3yrs. 

Tracey has sent you some good links to check out.

Wishing you lots of         and  for your clomid cycles!

 

Mandy xx 

p.s: Here's some bubbles to get you started off!! 7 is supposed to be a lucky number!!!


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Hi Molly 

Welcome to FF.  Hope you are finding your way around  

I am sure that you will find lots of advice and support here, this site is a real godsend.  Where are you having treatment? 

Good Luck  

Linda xxx


----------



## icky (Oct 6, 2005)

Hi Molly

glad you have found the site. I live in Dewsbury too!!!!  Wht don't you come and join the yorkshire girl thread? You'll find it on meeting places.

Icky

xxx


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2007)

Hi Molly,
I'm sorry that you've been TTC for 3 years, and that you obviously have such as supportive husband.What tests came back clear, and what is the Clomid for?What will that do?Sorry, it's just that I haven't really had any tests yet, so it's all new to me as well.Anyway, allthe best of luck, atleast you have age on your side!! 
Nikki


----------



## ♥ Sarah ♥ (Jan 5, 2005)

Hey Molly  ,

Another Yorky Girl here saying welcome to the site  .

Good luck with your tx    .

xxx


----------



## ~Janey~ (Oct 27, 2006)

Hiya Molly'

Another Yorky girl here, Ill give you a link to our thread 

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=82358.45

If you are a nutty lady then you will fit right in with us as we're all bonks! 

I used to live in Saltaire, Bradford. I was on clomid for six months

Hope to see ya soon

Jane


----------

